# Saddle Sores? ReSkin Patches



## Kuota M (17 Sep 2009)

I've just bought a pack of ReSkin patches as I heard good things about them. I must say it was a little bit embarrassing to use them and the patch didn't quite stay in place after a short 40mile ride.  I thought they would be better.
Am I better of just using the Assos cream instead?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2009)

Kuota M said:


> I've just bought a pack of ReSkin patches as I heard good things about them. I must say it was a little bit embarrassing to use them and the patch didn't quite stay in place after a short 40mile ride.  I thought they would be better.
> Am I better of just using the Assos cream instead?


I found that they stayed in place on a 100 mile ride and were fairly effective but at about £4 a time I tried washing and reusing them and they weren't so good after that.

Udderly Smooth from Wiggle is supposed to be pretty much as good as the Assos cream, but much cheaper. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Sysagent (18 Sep 2009)

Best cure I have found for "problems" under there is replacing my shorts...

I purchased some of the Wiggle own brand DHB shorts last week and I have been fine since.


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Sep 2009)

Kuota M said:


> I've just bought a pack of ReSkin patches as I heard good things about them. I must say it was a little bit embarrassing to use them and the patch didn't quite stay in place after a short 40mile ride.  I thought they would be better.
> Am I better of just using the Assos cream instead?



Firstly, I've not used ReSkin patches, so cannot compare against them, but have you stepped straight up to them without trying other solutions to saddle soreness first?

I've tended to rely upon straight-forward measures, and apply vaseline to the important places before riding. Others don't like vaseline because it may block skin pores and cause spots/pimples/boils, but I've never encountered any problems like these. It is cheap, available pretty much anywhere. I've heard lots of positives about Assos etc, but because the simplestuff works for me I've never had to go down those lines.


As a really useless aside, I'msure if you don't get on with reSkin patches they'd have a second hand value on eBay..........


----------



## Seamab (19 Sep 2009)

I've tried these and found a problem keeping them in position as well - but they do seem to work.
I got a new pair of bibshorts back in the spring which caused chafing when i used them. I tried a few creams but they didn't seem to help so then tried the reskin patches. I can now ride in the same shorts without the patches and the chafing so they must have done something.

The secret is to find the saddle/shorts combo that best suits you as an individual which unfortunately takes time and error...Oh and money


----------



## Kuota M (22 Sep 2009)

The Assos cream is very good and is the only thing I have tried other than the patches.
I like the concept of the patch but in practice I wish it worked better than it does.
It is not always practical to carry a tub of cream around.

As Seamab said, it's a case of trial, time, error and as always, money.


----------



## Renard (22 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Udderly Smooth from Wiggle is supposed to be pretty much as good as the Assos cream, but much cheaper. I'm going to give it a go.



Neutrogena comfort balm makes a good cream. Its about a fiver a tub from boots.


----------



## dodgy (22 Sep 2009)

I'm using udderly smooth for all rides over 70miles, works great for me (I've only recently started getting saddle sore, after a lifetime of enthusiastic cycling!)


----------



## Fiona N (22 Sep 2009)

I'm totally fascinated by the gloop that you male riders apply to your anatomy  
I started cycling in the days of yore when chamies in shorts were actually made of leather (well, suede) and after washing took on the texture of a dried window cloth (for men who are not familiar - read, hard and scratchy). Consequently softening them with the plentiful application of chami cream was required to avoid bodily damage. Nowadays, I'm amazed that it's still required...must be something different about men and women


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2009)

Fiona N said:


> I'm totally fascinated by the gloop that you male riders apply to your anatomy
> I started cycling in the days of yore when chamies in shorts were actually made of leather (well, suede) and after washing took on the texture of a dried window cloth (for men who are not familiar - read, hard and scratchy). Consequently softening them with the plentiful application of chami cream was required to avoid bodily damage. Nowadays, I'm amazed that it's still required...must be something different about men and women


The thing is - I _haven't_ been applying such gloopy creams to my anatomy and on longish rides I suffer various degrees of discomfort! Up to about 50 miles, I'm fine. As the distance gets to about 60-70 miles, I start to get uncomfortable and find myself standing up from time to time to ease the pressure. After 80-100 miles I'm having to stand up a lot. Anything over 110 miles or so - _aaaaaaaargh_! 

I don't have any dreams of becoming a _real_ long distance cyclist but I'd like to be able to contemplate doing a 200 mile ride without having to stand up for over 100 miles!


----------



## SteveJoe (7 Dec 2012)

I use Sudocream, relatively cheap and available at Boots etc, and it works for me!


----------



## Manonabike (7 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I found that they stayed in place on a 100 mile ride and were fairly effective but at about £4 a time I tried washing and reusing them and they weren't so good after that.
> 
> Udderly Smooth from Wiggle is supposed to be pretty much as good as the Assos cream, but much cheaper. I'm going to give it a go.


 
I bought some Udderly Smooth and found it to be pretty useless. Assos is far better.

I use Waitrose's baby bottom butter for any ride up to 25 miles and that works well for me.


----------



## black'n'yellow (7 Dec 2012)

is this thread about _being saddle sore_ - or _getting saddle sores_..?? The two are very different...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Dec 2012)

Make your own....it's easy.


----------



## black'n'yellow (7 Dec 2012)

User13710 said:


> You could try asking, but I expect they've healed up in the more than three years since this thread began.


 
you're right - someone dug up a three year old thread so they could tell everyone about sudocrem...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Dec 2012)

User13710 said:


> There are a few zombie threads appearing lately, not sure why.


 
Newbies


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2012)

But since it is back ... I discovered the biggest improvement to comfort was made by moving the saddle forward slightly so I was actually sitting _on_ it rather than _'round'_ it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Dec 2012)

D


User13710 said:


> There are a few zombie threads appearing lately, not sure why.


Does it matter? Posters can't win, winged at to search threads before posting and moaned at for searching and using existing threads.


----------



## Trevrev (8 Dec 2012)

SteveJoe said:


> I use Sudocream, relatively cheap and available at Boots etc, and it works for me!


I have to use this. Although i only do 15 miles a day on my commute, if i don't cream up i get so sore.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Dec 2012)

User13710 said:


> There are a few zombie threads appearing lately, not sure why.


If it looks like moaning and sounds like moaning...it's usually moaning....


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2012)

I just lather cream on whether I`m on the bike or not ..................


----------



## The Jogger (9 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> If it looks like moaning and sounds like moaning...it's usually moaning....


Have you ever thought of using Gaffer Tape


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Dec 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Have you ever thought of using Gaffer Tape


Sorry I don't know what you mean


----------

